# New US Army Basic??



## Trip_Wire (Mar 10, 2009)

New US Army Basic?? I shudder to think about this new trend. :doh::eek:

Link:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5jRawaB1tY"]YouTube - New Army Boot camp[/ame]


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 10, 2009)

WTF.....will the DI's be required to spoon with the troopers if they have a rough night and are home sick?

Or rub their backs until they fall asleep!!!

Give me a break!!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 10, 2009)

The FOG vet is spot on! The “new ACU soldiers” are not worth a fuck. I have spent more time this last deployment, being questioned and brought in front of my 1SG then prepping my team and leading them. Its to the point that I am looking to seek life else where, Air Guard or USCG reserve.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 10, 2009)

Psst ....what the hell does "FOG vet" mean? I know I have been out a while but that is a new one on me!

Makes me feel like a Cherry asking but WTF!?!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 10, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Psst ....what the hell does "FOG vet" mean? I know I have been out a while but that is a new one on me!
> 
> Makes me feel like a Cherry asking but WTF!?!



Fuck'ing Old Guy! (Like me!)

BTW: I prefer the USMC 'boot camp' style myself!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LckO-UuagJE&feature=related"]YouTube - Making a United States Marine The Arrival[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yja_MJazDuc&feature=related"]YouTube - USMC drill instructor ass chewing.[/ame]


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 10, 2009)

And you guys call the AF soft


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 10, 2009)

FOG - ha ha! Must be a bit slow today! Thanks!!!! HAHAHAHAHA

Isn' t there a STICKY for acronyms. Guess I should have looked! I did google it but got nothing!

LMAO - never thought I would be the Fucking Old Guy at 42!!! I bet Trip you have socks older than me!!!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 10, 2009)

08steeda said:


> FOG - ha ha! Must be a bit slow today! Thanks!!!! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Isn' t there a STICKY for acronyms. Guess I should have looked! I did google it but got nothing!
> 
> LMAO - never thought I would be the Fucking Old Guy at 42!!! I bet Trip you have socks older than me!!!



Yup! Socks and a lot of other stuff! ;)


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 10, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> Yup! Socks and a lot of other stuff! ;)



Well your a COD in my book!!!

Cool Ol Dude!!! :cool:


----------



## 104TN (Mar 10, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> Fuck'ing Old Guy! (Like me!)
> 
> BTW: I prefer the USMC 'boot camp' style myself!



Those video are great. 

About 1:13 in check out the recruit being chased in to and out of the barracks. LMFAO. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTgM3TYhBME"]YouTube - Drill instructors training Marine Recruits at MCRD San Diego[/ame]


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2009)

Fucking priceless for the above video. Damn shame about what is happening to the Army.

F.M.


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 10, 2009)

Well that crap may go down for some, but there's no way it's in for Infantry OSUT at Benning !
That was probably  Jag Corps or something.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2009)

Na, it was Ft. Leonard Wood. In the beginning the caption said Missorui. Had to be Ft. Lost in the woods. I went there for Basic. I was not JAG. I was a Medic..
I work with a guy now who went to basic in the early 2000 and he was saying something about stress cards and male/female platoons. WTF.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Mar 10, 2009)

Softer the better baby! yeah! 

They need to start this in Benning next month!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 10, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Softer the better baby! yeah!
> 
> They need to start this in Benning next month!



Yeah I doubt that shit flys at Benning! 

Ft Benning OSUT is another beast in its self;)

A 2/54 Hells Kitchen (roster # 204)


----------



## pardus (Mar 11, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Yeah I doubt that shit flys at Benning!
> 
> Ft Benning OUST is another beast in its self;)
> 
> A 2/54 Hells Kitchen (roster # 204)




:doh:     lol

Bring it drill pigs!


----------



## GMLRS_SPIKE (Apr 3, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Na, it was Ft. Leonard Wood. In the beginning the caption said Missorui. Had to be Ft. Lost in the woods. I went there for Basic. I was not JAG. I was a Medic..
> I work with a guy now who went to basic in the early 2000 and he was saying something about stress cards and male/female platoons. WTF.
> 
> F.M.



I heard about the damn stress card, however i've yet to see one ever.  One of my old cheif SSG Thomas is a DS at Ft. Sill, and the last thing he told me was you can't call them privates anymore (It's degrading to the individual) what a load of shit.  

Hell AIT is no longer ran at DS at Sill anymore it's Civ. Instructors, and these New soldiers are given more freedom.  It seems to me we are more worried about feelings, and not giving these new soldiers the discipline they need.  

I Can't recall how many soldiers i have seen come into the unit and either get chaptered out or get confined it's total bullshit.  I asked one of my soldiers once about soldiers in a counseling session about his unability to adapt, he replied that he figured that Basic and AIT was so relaxed; so would be the Unit.

I say the way its going we are setting up these soldiers for failure from the beginning. Sorry to say but i hate the thought of wasteing time and money on soldiers how can't flip the bill.  Soldiers today are just to damn sensitive......


----------

